# New sewer machine



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Going to buy another sewer auger this week ....

What is the best of the best that I can get....

I would like a large cable and be able to have the ablity to go at least 200 ft if needed...

any suggestions ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Going to buy another sewer auger this week ....
> 
> What is the best of the best that I can get....
> 
> ...


DM-55 or a Mytana M-81 Both with power feeder DM-55 is stronger with 3/4 HP and has extendable dolly built in. Extra on the Mytana plus only 1/2 hp still good Are you looking for sled style or upright? Drum or sectional?
Rule out the K60 for 200 feet


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*machine*

Spartan 1065 or 2001... Trojan Stallion.. For drum machines.......K1500 for sectionals...Tom


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My opinion is the Gorlitz go68hd ......luv it


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ridgid K1500.

Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Magic Touch III said:


> Spartan 1065 or 2001... Trojan Stallion.. For drum machines.......K1500 for sectionals...Tom



+1

:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Ridgid K1500.
> 
> Nothing else even comes close.


that is what we have right now.... it has done its time..... and time to bring in a new one.... I always like ridgid tools.... but I though I would check to see what my competitors are using :laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

We have a ridgid k750 that can spin 200' of 3/4 it works great:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I say spartan if you wanna go big get the 2001


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I say spartan if you wanna go big get the 2001


i think the ridgid k 1500sp still out does that


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

oldschool said:


> i think the ridgid k 1500sp still out does that


 






This big enough :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> View attachment 8904
> This big enough :laughing:


:laughing: a little to big to get through the front door


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

RIDGID 7500 here


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The King of Drum machines is the Spartan 2001 followed by the 1065. BAD AZZ :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Gorlitz GO 68 HD, It's built like a tank and is easy to own. The only parts I've bought for mine are replacement bearings for the auto feed.



Buy it from Western Suppy and save some $$ Cheaper there than from Gorlitz.


http://www.westerndrainsupply.com/


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Gorlitz GO 68 HD, It's built like a tank and is easy to own. The only parts I've bought for mine are replacement bearings for the auto feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, i own 2 go68hd's w/powerfeed's,(in fact all my machines are gorlitz) i bought a backup one that i've never had to use, 4 years trouble free and it's seen it's share, add another reel and your good for 400+ ft, the thing has monster torque if u need to go inside with it plastic wrap the reel up or buy their reel wrap..... just my 2cents


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> same here, i own 2 go68hd's w/powerfeed's,(in fact all my machines are gorlitz) i bought a backup one that i've never had to use, 4 years trouble free and it's seen it's share, add another reel and your good for 400+ ft, the thing has monster torque if u need to go inside with it plastic wrap the reel up or buy their reel wrap..... just my 2cents


thanks for the advice guys .... I am going to check all those makes out to..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Spartan 1065:thumbsup: I can't say much about the Ridgids cause I have never used them, but I would think there quality would be low like the rest of there power tools. Other than there threader and propress there power tools don't seem to hold up. Get a Spartan or a Mytana.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

If I knew I was going to be going 200' on a regular basis, I would go with 3/4 HP EEL model C or Ridgid 1500. Either way I run EEL 1 1/4 innercore cable.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*what machine*

I like the Eel C model its easy to get in out of the truck. Plus you only need to carry in what you need. Keep the cable in the cable wheels.Plu you can use a 1/2 drill to run cable when in a tight spot.:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Spartan 1065:thumbsup: I can't say much about the Ridgids cause I have never used them, but I would think there quality would be low like the rest of there power tools. Other than there threader and propress there power tools don't seem to hold up. Get a Spartan or a Mytana.


While their power tools are questionable the tools ridgid makes for plumbing are top notch with the exception of the k40 and autospin of course :laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Will said:


> Spartan 1065:thumbsup: I can't say much about the Ridgids cause I have never used them, but I would think there quality would be low like the rest of there power tools. Other than there threader and propress there power tools don't seem to hold up. Get a Spartan or a Mytana.


 
Ridgid Sewer and Drain equipment is on a different level compared to their other power tools.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*200 feet? With a Power Rodder?*

My Opinion; Quit fooling around "trying" to do anything at that distance other then a Jetter on a trailer. Go out 100 feet and install a two way cleanout.End of story if a Spartan 2001 or 1065 cant touch it Use dynamite!:no:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Will said:


> Spartan 1065:thumbsup: I can't say much about the Ridgids cause I have never used them, but I would think there quality would be low like the rest of there power tools. Other than there threader and propress there power tools don't seem to hold up. Get a Spartan or a Mytana.


Interesting statement but I wonder what you base it on? The "Ridgid" power tools sold at Home Depot are made by TTI and only use the Ridgid name under a licensing agreement. TTI owns well known in house brands like Milwaukee, AEG, Ryobi, Homelite, Hoover and Dirt Devil.

As for the quality of their drain cleaning equipment it's about the same as all of the other Ridgid tools. I own Ridgid equipment that is 40-years old and still in great shape including drain cleaning equipment.

Mark


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will use ridgid hand tools but find their drain equipment to be to weak.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

petebee50 said:


> I will use ridgid hand tools but find their drain equipment to be to weak.


Too weak :blink: You were using that p.o.s k400 huh :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Too weak :blink: You were using that p.o.s k400 huh :laughing:


 I bet he was using the AutoSpin from home Depot.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I have owned about every major manufactures equipment at one time or another. For sectional machines, which is all I currently own I like Ridgid. For drum machines I like Spartan but understand they are now made in China. I tried to buy a new Spartan a couple of years ago which they considered a custom build. I was told once it was made it took 6-weeks to ship it and I didn't want to wait.

Mark


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I bet he was using the AutoSpin from home Depot.


Ron you mean that orange thing that looks like its straight out of a happy meal :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Ron you mean that orange thing that looks like its straight out of a happy meal :laughing:


Good one :laughing: 
Ba ba ba ba ba I'm Not Lov'in it :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I think I have owned about every major manufactures equipment at one time or another. For sectional machines, which is all I currently own I like Ridgid. For drum machines I like Spartan but understand they are now made in China. I tried to buy a new Spartan a couple of years ago which they considered a custom build. I was told once it was made it took 6-weeks to ship it and I didn't want to wait.
> 
> Mark


Mark when their plant had major damage due to a fire they where having the machines made in China. Now that they are rebuilt they are proudly made in the USA, and have the Made in the USA stickers on them once again. AssTyme bought a Spartan recently along with a couple others and they pointed out they had the Made in the USA stickers.

As for machines Ridgid does make the best clutch sectional machine, Eel makes the best direct drive sectional machine, and as far as drum machines Spartan is the best tried and true design. Recently I picked up a Eel model N though and I am loving it it has 5/8 sectionals that are loaded in a drum. I had a bit of a learning curve with it, but once I learned how it handled I use it more than the Spartan 100 and the K-50.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Mark when their plant had major damage due to a fire they where having the machines made in China. Now that they are rebuilt they are proudly made in the USA, and have the Made in the USA stickers on them once again. AssTyme bought a Spartan recently along with a couple others and they pointed out they had the Made in the USA stickers.
> 
> As for machines Ridgid does make the best clutch sectional machine, Eel makes the best direct drive sectional machine, and as far as drum machines Spartan is the best tried and true design. Recently I picked up a Eel model N though and I am loving it it has 5/8 sectionals that are loaded in a drum. I had a bit of a learning curve with it, but once I learned how it handled I use it more than the Spartan 100 and the K-50.


Ron we have a model n too but never used it as a sectional. What types of drains do you use the 5/8 cable on?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Ron we have a model n too but never used it as a sectional. What types of drains do you use the 5/8 cable on?


 I have rodded lav sinks, kitchen sinks, and floor drains with it. Also did a 100' 4" line for a restaurant for a dishwasher drain. Oh and used it on a couple of urinal lines that where hard packed.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Ridgid k750.......K750 rips every block open with no problem.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

have used a old school marco powerfeed 80 that is 34 years old..... the marco product line is crap now. The thing is so old the bottom skids are worn through the frame. might be able to sell it as a antique.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm on board with Mytana gear too. 
Made in St Paul MN.
Never had problems with their gear or cables.
Nice guys too!

http://www.mytana.com/


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have lots of MyTana stuff, camera, jetter, I like their equipment alot. I have a combination of cable machines, Ridgid K50, Ridgid autospin & General speedrooter91. My next large machine will be from MyTana with a covered reel

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------

